# Cat Aggression? Potty Woes? Get Award Winning ComPETability!



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Betsy & Ann,

Thanks for the kind words--and I've been thrilled that the book has already garnered some great 5-star reviews and seems to be leaping off the virtual shelves. Lots of cat lovers out there looking for some cat-egorical answers, LOL!

Last week's Feline Friday blog posted a short excerpt from the book about THE WHOOPS EFFECT that y'all may enjoy, even if fur-kids get along great:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/20/feline-friday-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-multicat-household/

You'll find all the how-to cat behavior fixes in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last Friday was National Hairball Awareness Day:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/27/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day-2/

And yes, hairballs (or anything else) that make cats feel bad also can affect behavior. You'll find step-by-step solutions for many of your cats' behavior woes in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your cats "second story artists?" Why do they love the heights and how can you keep them grounded? Here are some answers and tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/04/feline-friday-second-story-cats-countertop-cruising/

The book offers more info on the "why" involved and how it impacts cat-to-cat interaction, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Last Friday was National Hairball Awareness Day:
> 
> http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/27/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day-2/
> 
> And yes, hairballs (or anything else) that make cats feel bad also can affect behavior. You'll find step-by-step solutions for many of your cats' behavior woes in the book.


Amy,

I just noticed this...I'm working on a quilt to celebrate a holiday for a friend's book...if only I had known I could pick "National Hairball Awareness Day." LOL! (Not to make light of hairballs...)

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

LOL Betsy! I'm not sure a "hairball" quilt would be all that edifying (other than to cats). The blog today celebrates 14 ways pets show love:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/11/furry-friday-mothers-day-for-pets/

Many more tips available in the book for smoothing cat-to-cat issues, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

From pet love to pet grief:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/18/furry-friday-pet-grief/

Yes, cats may "angst" with each other but losing a kitty companion also can upset the whole household--even if you THOUGHT the cats hated each other. Learn more in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last Friday's blog featured an Ask Amy with answers about spay/neuter that apply to your cat-to-cat household:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/01/furry-friday-spay-neuter/

You'll find many more answers to your cat behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Not only are Amy's books full of everything you want and need to know, they are fun to read. You won't regret buying one.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

cshenold said:


> Not only are Amy's books full of everything you want and need to know, they are fun to read. You won't regret buying one.


Thanks Carol! Actually I have a cat-aggression consult set for this Friday (poor kitty friends suddenly HATE each other).

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last Friday's blog covered safety issues around windows:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/08/feline-friday-kitty-falls-high-rise-syndrome/

Certainly we hope cats won't "push" each other out windows when they get upset with each other  but you'll find lots more information on dealing with cat to cat problems in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know the behavior problems that might arise from kitty-kins going into heat? Or Tommy-cat falling in lust--er, love? Some answers are in the latest Feline Friday blog but you can get all the must-know kitty calming info in the book of course. I've also included a SQUEEE! cute picture.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/22/feline-friday-kittys-corner/


nursing kittens by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Keeping claws trimmed can help even with aggression problems--to protect cats from injuring each other. Learn tips in the Feline Friday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/06/feline-friday-kitty-claws-pedicures/

Specific answers about cat-to-cat behavior problems are found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last Friday's blog covered some cat-specific info you NEED to know--don't let the scare tactics fool you. Here's the truth about toxoplasmosis and cats:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/13/feline-friday-suicide-reporting-crazy-cat-astrophies/

Of course, all the cat-to-cat behavior problems can be addressed with info in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Introduce new cats to resident kitties properly--it'll keep cats from fighting and helps create lifelong cat friends. Here's the high points:

http://www.mrchewy.com/c/blog/nose-nose-cat-introductions-combatting-cat-cat-aggression

Of course, if your cats are already angst-ing, the book has lots more details about dealing with feline aggression or other cat-to-cat behavior issues.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do the cats keep you awake at night? Here are some tips to foil furry insomniacs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/03/feline-friday-foiling-furry-insomnia/

Lots more expert advice in the book for your cat behavior issues.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats pester you for table food? Here are some safe options:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/17/feline-friday-10-people-foods-for-cats/

You'll find all the must-knows about keeping the peace between your cats in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week was Take Your Cat To the Vet Week...but ever wonder why cats (and you?) HATE the vet? Here's what you can do:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/24/feline-friday-why-cats-hate-vets-what-to-do/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about interact behavior issues in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Where do YOU go for cat behavior help? Tips today on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/07/oh-behave/

Even more details for your multi-cat behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats turn into Tubby Tabbies at the food bowl? Here are tips to slim them down:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/14/8-ways-to-slim-a-cat/

The book, of course, has lots of tips--including how to feed DIFFERENT diets to cats at the same time. All your multi-cat must-knows are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So many cats, so little time...and don't neglect the "less adoptable" kitties, they make awesome pets! See the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/21/less-adoptable-cats/

The book helps with any comPETability issues, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's "Happy Cat Month" (well for a couple more days anyway). The blog has tips on how to know your cat is happy--plus some pretty unusual behaviors that say "I love you!" that you won't believe!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/28/happy-cat-month/

Of course if your cats are at odds (or you have odd cats *s*) you'll find all the behavior must-knows in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you dress your cats up in costumes? That's enough to HISS them off--but here are some tips if you're determined. It might even be a health benefit!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/05/halloween-cat-costumes-hissss-terical/

You'll find all the cat behavior must-knows in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hit or miss litter box behaviors COULD mean a health issue...like urinary stones. Learn more here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/12/the-stoned-cat/

Of course you can find all the cat behavior must-knows in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

is your cat haunting you? In time for Halloween, here are some ghost stories--or maybe your cat's behavior is due to the fact SHE'S being haunted?! Check out the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/19/ghost-hauntings-cats-and-ghosts/

You'll find more practical answers for your cats' haunting behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your cats heroes? Would they defend you in case of an intruder? These cats did!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/26/attack-cat/

More often, though, cat aggression targets other cats--not people. Learn how to deal with cat aggression and other behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sure, you get peeved at your cat. But ever wonder how YOU hiss of your cat? Several unexpected ways:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/02/how-you-hiss-off-your-cat/

You'll find all the must-knows for NOT hissing off your cat--and helping all of them get along--in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Aggression can be due to health issues--especially in aging cats, and here are some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/16/caring-for-your-aging-cat-9-common-conditions-what-to-do/

Learn all the must-knows about cat-to-cat behavior problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So now it's the holidays--and the kitties are swinging through the Christmas tree and pat-pat-patting the candle flames. Here's how to keep pets safe by pet-proofing for the holidays:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/23/pet-proof-your-holidays/

Of course, if the holidays get your cats' tails in a twist, you'll find all the solutions in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats’ tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone—including you.

This new ComPETability guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You’ll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, “elevator butt” and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.


ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She’s a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader’s Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet’s DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ooooooooooh, a common problem discussed in today's blog--does your cat hate your date? What to do?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/07/help-my-pet-hates-my-date/

Of course the book has all the must-knows about helping cats get along!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

A Cat-mas story, speaking of some intrinsic cat behaviors:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/14/holiday-sparkles-a-cat-mas-story/

More about cat behavior and tips to understand/deal with problems are in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Getting a new pet for the holidays? Tips how to do it right, here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/19/how-to-give-pets-as-gifts/

Of course, all the must-knows about cat behavior are in the book FREE FROM NOW THRU X-MAS!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You are gonna LOVE this! More than 13 videos from a cat show--different breeds, cute kittens, cat agility and more!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/04/cat-show-cat-adoption-13-cat-videos/

Of course, find out all the must-knows about cat behavior in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, your cats really WERE this young and this cute at one time--here's how they develop and ways you can prevent the angst as they grow up:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/11/newborn-kitten-development/

All the cat behavior must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Lots more detail in the book, of course! The ComPETability book (cover before) is the place to go for all the must-knows about solving cat behavior problems.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Had to share--my cat's B-day celebration on today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/01/serens-16th-birthday-catnip-bash/

All the must-knows about cat behavior are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household is now also available as an AUDIOBOOK! Woot!

For a fun blog just for Valentines, check out How to love your cat...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/15/how-to-love-your-cat/

Lots more must-know cat behavior info in the book, or course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household is now also available as an AUDIOBOOK! Woot!

It doesn't have to be Valentine's to luv your cat--here are some suggestions how to love your cat...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/15/how-to-love-your-cat/

Lots more must-know cat behavior info in the book, or course!

[/quote]


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

An older cat that goes deaf could change behaviors of your multi-cat household. Tips for dealing with deaf cats on today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/08/say-what-helping-deaf-pets-deal-with-schtuff/

More details and all the must-know cat behavior answers are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your cat go nuts when she sees a mirror? Learn what's happening in today's blog about mirror angst:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/15/cats-mirrors/

More cat behavior solutions and explanations are in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-CAT Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Check out the new CAT CRAZY live radio call-in show for all your cat questions--listen from the Internet, iphone, etc:

http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

More cat behavior answers are in the book, of course!


----------



## jjeffries (Mar 22, 2013)

This is my first post, new to kboard, decided to post somewhere even though it may not be directly related to this thread. I'm really excited to be part of this and get a chance to talk to successful authors; already I want to check out the cat book.

Cheers!

-Jackson Jeffries


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hey Jackson, welcome to Kindleboards! This is a great community--and yep, I've been around for a while, maybe nine lives worth.   Hope you'll let me know what you think of the cat book when you get the chance. Or the dog book. Or a whole litter of 'em. *s*

Are you a reader, a writer, or both?

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself ) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All about cat whiskers--can you "hear" what those whiskers are saying?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/12/cat-whiskers/

More about cat language in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your cats show affection?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/19/cat-egorical-affection/

Find out more--today and tomorrow!--with the price dropped to $2.99 on the Kindle book for all your must-know cat behavior info. Just in time for kitten season!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats enjoy "grazing?" Here's a review of some cat grass treats:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/24/pet-grass-treats/

Learn all the must-knows about cat behavior in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household! (now available in print and audio!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

On the furry 'heels' of the last blog, here's how and why cats nibble or gulp food;

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/03/how-cats-eat-and-drink/

Lots more fun--and important--cat behavior info is in ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you celebrate Mother's Day with your cats? Check out--

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Bathe cats? Take your life in your hands?  It can be done, and here's how!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/24/how-to-bathe-cats/

It all comes down to understanding cat behavior--and you'll learn all the MUST KNOWS in ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How does your cats' personalities compare? Fun blog today:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/31/cat-breed-traits/

Learn all the must-knows about cat behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Want to add a new kitty to your existing clowder? After all, it is ADOPT A CAT MONTH:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/07/national-adopt-a-shelter-cat-month/

Learn tips for proper intros and all the cat behavior must-knows in the book COMPETABILITY; Solving behavior problems in your multi-CAT household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Heat stroke affects cats, too--especially in enclosed places like cars. Check out the warning signs and first aid tips in the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/21/hot-car-warning/

Of course, if your cats get "hot under the furry collar" you can find help in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Nothing causes more angst for cats AND their owners than litter-ary issues. Here are reviews of some helpful products:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/28/litter-products-review-pure-nature-litter-one-litter-genie-litter-locker/

You can solve all your cat behavior issues with the tips in the book, COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats try to get out the door? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/05/feline-friday-help-for-door-dashing-kitties/

More must-know advice in the book, ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multiCAT household


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kitty play aggression tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/19/cooling-kitten-play-aggression/

More must-know info in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-CAT Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Review of a soon-to-be-released new clay clumping litter that weighs 50% less, wow!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/09/lighten-the-load-reduced-weight-litter-helps-humans/

Learn all the must-knows about cat behavior in the book, of course: COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hope you're not allergic to your fur-kids but if so, tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/16/allergy-to-cats-8-16/

You can find tips for dealing with and understanding cat-to-cat behavior problems in the book ComPETablity: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep your cats cool during playtime in this hot weather? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/23/safe-hot-weather-activities-8-23/

All the must-knows about cat behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I hope your cats are faithful to the litter box...but if not, check out some of the tips (including an ASK AMY video!) in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/30/cat-sprays-8-30/

You can find all the must-know cat behavior info in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-CAT household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cat to cat colds are very common and can even happen to singleton cats. Check out the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/06/kitty-sneezles-shnorkles-resorptive-lesions/

Of course, all the must-knows about kitty behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep your outdoor cats safe?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/13/how-to-keep-outside-cats-safe-pet360-wants-to-know/

All the must-knows about cat behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: SOLVING BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN YOUR MULTI-CAT HOUSEHOLD!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What do you feed your cats? Does it matter? What about "grain free" foods? Some discussion on the latest blog AND a chance to win 20 pounds of free cat food:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/20/grain-free-cat-food-does-it-matter-hillspet-has-answers/. 

You can find all the cat behavior must-knows in the book, of course--ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Some surprising reasons why cats may knead and bite:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/04/why-does-cat-knead-and-bite/

Find all the must knows about cat behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's that time of year for spooky cat tales!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/25/black-cats-kitty-myths-pet360-halloween-contest/

Of course, you can find all the must know kitty behavior advice in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems In Your Multi-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just won an award for BEST CAT BEHAVIOR BOOK, YAY!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Been a weee bit AWOL traveling to NYC for a big Purina summit (stay tuned for some great new content!) and also working on the next thriller (this time with lots more cat-centric stuff). Meanwhile, here's the latest blog with an ASK AMY video that addresses how cats push our buttons to get us to do what THEY want!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/11/22/ask-amy-why-does-my-cat-want-pets-when-i-get-up/

Of course, you can get all the must-know kitten advice in the book ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-CAT household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you handle cat claw issues? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/06/ask-amy-how-do-i-teach-cat-claw-etiquette/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about feline behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your cat dive under the bed? Here's some explanation...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/13/ask-amy-why-do-cats-sleep-under-the-bed/

All the must-knows can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

WINNER of the Cat Writers' Association 2013 BEST CAT BEHAVIOR BOOK, YAY!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

WINNER of the Cat Writers' Association 2013 BEST CAT BEHAVIOR BOOK, YAY!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Using my own advice these days from ComPETability: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.

That's the new kid, Karma, trying to make friends with the 17 year old Seren. So far, the old girl is not impressed!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone-including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
• Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
• Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

- Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
- Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
- Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
- Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
- Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
- Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats seek out high places and cubbyholes to lounge? and how does that impact kitty behavior problems? (countertop cruisers at your house) All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

"Why can't we just get along?" Lots of answers and explanations in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

- Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
- Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
- Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
- Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
- Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
- Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma has a "new" toy. Do your cats (and dogs) do this? Lots more behavior info in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I thought the shoes were weird as a toy--but get a load of this new one!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/05/22/bra-klepto-cat-steals-bras/

Learn more about cat behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

"Why can't we just get along?" Lots of answers and explanations in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

With the new kitten all up in the old cat's face...and the dog getting into the act...I'm using these tips more and more! Dogs and cats play very differently so here's how to know when they're "fooling" and when it's tipping into aggression.

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, all the must-knows about kitty behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household*

IT'S NOW IN PRINT! ComPETablity not only is available on Kindle and as an audio book (yes, I voiced it myself Kiss) the trade paperback just became available, too.

For all your kitty behavior challenges, you'll find answers and solutions in the book. Oh, and if you have a specialized questions, just call in to my new CAT CRAZY radio show on Monday night. *s* That's at http://www.radiopetlady.com/cat-crazy.htm

The United States is home to 86.4 million owned cats, and 52 percent of owners own more than one cat. That means more furry love for owners, but also can put your cats' tails in a twist over that (HISSS!) new feline friend. From conflicts over favorite sleep spots to sharing potty facilities, adding new pets rubs fur the wrong way and creates hairy situations for everyone--including you.

This new *ComPETability* guide gives owners the ability to understand why cats act with cat-egorical aggravation, and learn how to soothe the growls and turn your household into a peaceable kingdom. You'll find detailed prescriptive how-to advice focused in the most common problems found in the multi-cat household. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain cat body language, and strengthen the bond you share with your cats. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

- Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
- Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
- Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident cats welcome with open "paws"
- Introduce the new arrival (including babies and kids) to the current cats
- Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing and more!
- Understand weird behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability helps owners devise strategies that enable multiple cats to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything the loving cat owner needs to know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for cat fun and peace.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR:
Amy Shojai has been reinventing herself for years. She's a certified animal behavior consultant, and the award-winning author of two-dozen best selling pet books that cover furry babies to old-fogies, first aid to natural healing, and behavior/training to Chicken Soup-icity. She is the Puppies Guide at puppies.About.com, the cat behavior expert at cats.About.com, and hosts a weekly half hour Internet Pet Peeves radio show. Amy has been featured as an expert in hundreds of print venues including The New York Times, Reader's Digest, and Family Circle, as well as national radio and television networks such as CNN, Animal Planet's DOGS 101 and CATS 101. Amy brings her unique pet-centric viewpoint to public appearances, nonfiction books and thriller fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My young cat ate the wrong thing--dog treats! Here's tips on dealing with the issue:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/08/01/when-pets-wont-eat/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about cat behavior in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

"Why can't we just get along?" Lots of answers and explanations in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The most recent blog has an excerpt with tips for solving "litter-ary" mistakes, hope it helps!

http://amyshojai.com/solve-cat-potty-problems-hit-miss-litter-ary-mistakes/

Of course, all the must-knows about cat behavior problems and solutions are in the book! (print, Ebook & audio available!)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007V42XN0?tag=booksbyamyshojai


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats seek out high places and cubbyholes to lounge? and how does that impact kitty behavior problems? (countertop cruisers at your house) All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

In time for Christmas, a holiday story when Seren was a kitten: http://amyshojai.com/holiday-sparkles-a-cat-mas-story/

With the new kitten all up in the old cat's face...and the dog getting into the act...I'm using these tips more and more! Dogs and cats play very differently so here's how to know when they're "fooling" and when it's tipping into aggression.

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

Of course, all the must-knows about kitty behavior can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multi-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats seek out high places and cubbyholes to lounge? and how does that impact kitty behavior problems? (countertop cruisers at your house) All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats get along, or argue over who owns what? All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats get along, or argue over who owns what? All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats seek out high places and cubbyholes to lounge? and how does that impact kitty behavior problems? (countertop cruisers at your house) All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats get along, or argue over who owns what? All the explanations and solutions are in the book, COMPETABILITY: Solving behavior problems in your multi-cat household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a loud-mouth cat? Kitty waking you up at 5 a.m. every day? Lots of tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/meow-6-ways-to-silence-loud-mouth-cats/

Even more cat behavior tips in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a loud-mouth cat? Kitty waking you up at 5 a.m. every day? Lots of tips here:
BEWARE EASTER LILIES--Poison for Cats!
http://amyshojai.com/cats-easter-lilies-a-deadly-combo/

Even more cat behavior tips in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how cats fall on their feet?

http://amyshojai.com/cat-falls-how-do-cats-land-on-their-feet/

Even more cat behavior tips in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't miss the great CAT segment featured on Discovery Channel!

http://amyshojai.com/cat-health-featured-on-discovery-channel/

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't miss the great CAT segment featured on Discovery Channel!

http://amyshojai.com/cat-health-featured-on-discovery-channel/

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find all your MUST KNOW cat behavior tips in the book! Now available on Audible.com too!


----------

